# Indy Pass 06/02



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Plan on a ski gathering on Independence Pass for car shuttle tele turns and overnight camping.


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

I'll be there! But then, I already planned on it.


----------



## buck123 (Mar 20, 2007)

*When does it usually open?*

When does it usually open? Is is a risky bet the weekend before Memorial Day?


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*No problem*

They should have it open by 05/20 pretty sure.


----------

